# Service after sales for ViewSonic VX2250wm



## C Nagaraj (Nov 23, 2010)

I want to buy a LED Monitor suggested in Degit Newsletter, ViewSonic VX2250wm for Rs. 8,999.  I was told in one shop that  the Service after sales for Viewsonic is not good.  If anybody has bought any ViewSonic product including ViewSonic VX2250wm, let me know. Where can I find user reviews for this product.


----------



## mkumar (Nov 24, 2010)

I dont know about Service after sales (But beware of Shop`s who are loyal to some brands n they dont want to loose there xtra bucks)
For monitor review`s try both the below link`s
Monitors. TestFreaks.co.in
Find the Best LCD Monitors Reviews and Ratings


----------



## gk2k (Dec 9, 2010)

I do not know about service after sales...but I can vouch for their quality...
I had bought Viewsonic 1716w some 3 years back and they are still in very good condition...And they also offer better quality picture compared to the LG, Samsung monitors that my friends bought around the same time


----------



## desiibond (Dec 9, 2010)

ViewSonic is a decent brand and used to fight with the likes of Dell and Samsung. For some reason, they were pushed back by BenQ and AOC. 

I would still prefer Samsung (for huge list of service centres) and Dell (for reliability and superb service) over other brands.


----------

